# ~Gun Poll~



## Dabs

Do you own a gun??

If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??


----------



## Ernie S.

I own 4 rifles, 5 shot guns and 2 hand guns. Why do you ask?


----------



## rightwinger

I have two....

I hope Obama doesn't try to take them away from me


----------



## Dabs

Ernie S. said:


> I own 4 rifles, 5 shot guns and 2 hand guns. Why do you ask?



So I'll be sure not to sneak up behind you 

Seriously, they say most households DO have a gun in their home, I was curious as to how many actually do...Thanks


----------



## Dabs

rightwinger said:


> I have two....
> 
> I hope Obama doesn't try to take them away from me



They are yours, and you have the right to them, I hope they are not taken from you either


----------



## Grace

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??


1 shotgun, 2 hand guns. And yes, I know how to use them.


----------



## Grace

The only way anyone will take my guns away from me is over my dead body. So they better aim well.


----------



## Swagger

Like a growing number of sane Englishmen, I own a firearm. It's an old BSA side-by-side 12-bore I bought years ago, but it gives me and Lady Swagger peace of mind. We both know how to clean, service and fire it. I remember when my great-uncle was forced to hand over his pistols for destruction, he looked both visibly distraught and violated. But, as he said himself, the gun owners of Briatain really only had themselves to blame. If you think that owning a gun for self-defence is a solely American trait, think again. Any sane individual would want to stack the odds against aviolent intruder/adversary in their favour. After they banned handguns in Britain after the Dunblane massacre in 1997, gun crime rocketted over night, and continues to rise. The latest statistics tell us that over 400 handguns are seized from criminals by police, while we have little or nothing nothing to practically defend ourselves with.

Don't ever, _ever_ let anyone even suggest taking your portable firearms away from you, America. Though if you think it can't happen, watch this tragic series of events after a liberal, kneejerk ban was imposed across Britain:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGVAQOUi6ec&feature=related"]Gun Control Debate.[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Owl

I have 3: a handgun, a rifle and a pellet gun. NRA member here. I also have a bow.


----------



## freedombecki

I own no guns, but the deer who occasionally visit behind my lake have not messed with me since I bought a Kubota tractor and mowed half their food down in the east pasture.







As for the humans, Heaven help them if they have to listen to me counter their importune threats. I once convinced a pair of cat burglars to leave my home with only two true words, both of which were polite speech.


----------



## Ernie S.

freedombecki said:


> I own no guns, but the deer who occasionally visit behind my lake have not messed with me since I bought a Kubota tractor and mowed half their food down in the east pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the humans, Heaven help them if they have to listen to me counter their importune threats. I once convinced a pair of cat burglars to leave my home with only two true words, both of which were polite speech.



I don't try to chase them away. I try to eat my deer.


----------



## Missourian

2 Shotguns, 4 rifles and 5 handguns.  NRA Member.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Why do you ask?



Shes clearly an ATF agent.


----------



## Grace

No critter needs ever fear me. Neither the public...unless they plan to hurt me or mine. Only reason have what I have is for protection. Just in case.

Too many Bad Alien Taking Over The Earth movies. Plus, too many terrorists. Some might be looking west coast way.


----------



## JackDan

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



5 deer/large game rifles, 2 california legal (gay) assualt rifles, 1 handgun (soon to be more), 1 bow, 3 shotguns, 2 .22's.

pretty much need to lay off the gun purchases for a few years.....


----------



## rightwinger

Dabs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two....
> e I hope Obama doesn't try to take them away from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are yours, and you have the right to them, I hope they are not taken from you either
Click to expand...


From my cold, dead fingers

Those guns are more important than my life will ever be


----------



## St.Blues

Dabs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two....
> 
> I hope Obama doesn't try to take them away from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are yours, and you have the right to them, I hope they are not taken from you either
Click to expand...


No one will ever take our guns... They'll have to kill us to get them. We'll have to kill them to stop them. They will lose!

Blues


----------



## Dabs

I noticed in the poll.....2 people said they have NO guns....curiosity would kill me, if I were a cat ~LoL~


----------



## shintao

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



I qualify for arsenal. I scored expert marksman in the military, which was a good thingy for me.


----------



## Dr Grump

Blagger said:


> Like a growing number of sane Englishmen, I own a firearm. It's an old BSA side-by-side 12-bore I bought years ago, but it gives me and Lady Swagger peace of mind. We both know how to clean, service and fire it. I remember when my great-uncle was forced to hand over his pistols for destruction, he looked both visibly distraught and violated. But, as he said himself, the gun owners of Briatain really only had themselves to blame. If you think that owning a gun for self-defence is a solely American trait, think again. Any sane individual would want to stack the odds against aviolent intruder/adversary in their favour. After they banned handguns in Britain after the Dunblane massacre in 1997, gun crime rocketted over night, and continues to rise. The latest statistics tell us that over 400 handguns are seized from criminals by police, while we have little or nothing nothing to practically defend ourselves with.
> 
> Don't ever, _ever_ let anyone even suggest taking your portable firearms away from you, America. Though if you think it can't happen, watch this tragic series of events after a liberal, kneejerk ban was imposed across Britain:
> 
> Gun Control Debate.



Post figures please (to back up your assertion about gun crime skyrocketting over night)


----------



## Dr Grump

BTW, the video you posted Blagger - if I have ever heard a piece of pro-gun propaganda in my life, that is it...


----------



## shintao

St.Blues said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two....
> 
> I hope Obama doesn't try to take them away from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are yours, and you have the right to them, I hope they are not taken from you either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one will ever take our guns... They'll have to kill us to get them. We'll have to kill them to stop them. They will lose!
> 
> Blues
Click to expand...


Hmm, I would loan them a couple just so the competition would be equal. Hate to kill a man who isn't armed. That is why I don't hunt, it is just not a fair competition.

I have several guitars, and in line of prioritys, I would kill to keep them first.


----------



## Dr Grump

shintao said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are yours, and you have the right to them, I hope they are not taken from you either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one will ever take our guns... They'll have to kill us to get them. We'll have to kill them to stop them. They will lose!
> 
> Blues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, I would loan them a couple just so the competition would be equal. Hate to kill a man who isn't armed. That is why I don't hunt, it is just not a fair competition.
> 
> I have several guitars, and in line of prioritys, I would kill to keep them first.
Click to expand...


Kinda sad really....


----------



## westwall

I own over 50 of all types including legally held machine guns.  Yes I know how to use them very well and safely.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dr Grump said:


> BTW, the video you posted Blagger - if I have ever heard a piece of pro-gun propaganda in my life, that is it...



My favorite video about the importance of our Second Amendment rights is the Dr. Suzanna Gratia Hupp talking about her parents and surviving the 1991 Luby's Cafeteria  massacre in Killeen, TX.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1u0Byq5Qis]&#x202a;Suzanna Gratia Hupp explains meaning of 2nd Amendment!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Dabs said:


> I noticed in the poll.....2 people said they have NO guns....curiosity would kill me, if I were a cat ~LoL~


Well, we used to have a water pistol... 

I support the Second Amendment completely, though. My husband does not care for guns, although his sense of humor has always been his strong suite.


----------



## uscitizen

I have about 20 long guns and a half dozen short guns a concelaed carry permit as well.
And I voted for Obama.
A dissapointment in retrospect, but we would be no better off now with McCain in charge.
Actually we might be as if McCain had won the repubs would not have won many seats in the midterms and the TP would just be an itty bitty thing.


----------



## freedombecki

Dr Grump said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a growing number of sane Englishmen, I own a firearm. It's an old BSA side-by-side 12-bore I bought years ago, but it gives me and Lady Swagger peace of mind. We both know how to clean, service and fire it. I remember when my great-uncle was forced to hand over his pistols for destruction, he looked both visibly distraught and violated. But, as he said himself, the gun owners of Briatain really only had themselves to blame. If you think that owning a gun for self-defence is a solely American trait, think again. Any sane individual would want to stack the odds against aviolent intruder/adversary in their favour. After they banned handguns in Britain after the Dunblane massacre in 1997, gun crime rocketted over night, and continues to rise. The latest statistics tell us that over 400 handguns are seized from criminals by police, while we have little or nothing nothing to practically defend ourselves with.
> 
> Don't ever, _ever_ let anyone even suggest taking your portable firearms away from you, America. Though if you think it can't happen, watch this tragic series of events after a liberal, kneejerk ban was imposed across Britain:
> 
> Gun Control Debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post figures please (to back up your assertion about gun crime skyrocketting over night)
Click to expand...

He already did. The British Parliament member on his video said precisely what he quoted. In the UK, that is a position of highest trust in public safety and responsibility, y'know.


----------



## freedombecki

Dr Grump said:


> BTW, the video you posted Blagger - if I have ever heard a piece of pro-gun propaganda in my life, that is it...


It's also the truth. Crime prospers where guns are banned, because criminals see opportunity when they are absolutely certain their target cannot match them bullet for bullet. And some people need guns to protect their homes and properties from aggressive residents in some parts.

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, Universal]_More Guns, Less Crime: Understanding Crime and Gun Control Laws_[/FONT]


----------



## uscitizen

Around here most killings are domestic related.
Guns work the opposite way most times in that area.


----------



## Meister

2 handguns (.38, 9mm)
3 rifles (2, 30-06, 1884 Springfield "trapdoor" uses 45-70 ammo)
1 shotgun (16 gauge)


----------



## JohnA

.
 Never did own one for all my years living in the UK or when i moved here never been hunting  and dont intend to 
 .... Until Obama got elected and there was talk (although not publicly ) of  increasing gun laws to make them more resticted  .
 so I went to the gun shop to purchase one 
 ITS WAS crowded   with folks stocking up on ammo ,increasing there gun ownership 
 and others like me who had >>never owned <<<< we went to training  school 
 the owner told me there has been a  sharp increase in gun ownership since this jackass took over the  whitehouse 
 gun ownership is covered and garrenteed by the 2nd amendment and strangly enough there are more laws controlling the use ,sell ,and manufacture of firearms then any  item NOT  covered by the constitution  .

and no  legitimate reason for it 
 more  people  are killed by 
cars 
 swimming pools 
 than  guns 
and  many are killed by  being sent of to fight for our country in foriegn lands .


----------



## turtledude

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



Lots

dozens of basic service pistols-glocks, berettas, sigs, CZs Smith and Wessons

target grade stuff-RRA custom 1911, Wilson-AccuComps, P9 OPEN IPSC 9X21, Les baer's

lots of shotguns, (I was on a bunch of All America and world cup teams) K-80s, Berettas, and my Olympic Trap Gun-a 32" Remington 3200

 a bunch of service rifles-everything from WWII Garands, AKs, AUG, Beretta AR 70, Microtech, a LAR RRA 398, HK SL-8 and a RRA "operator" with an ATN Gen III NVD

I shoot almost every week and at one time was shooting 400-500 shells a week in clay target competitions or 500-1500 rounds a week in USPSA, NRA Action, pins or steel


----------



## Si modo

Shotgun.  Mossberg 500.


----------



## turtledude

Si modo said:


> Shotgun.  Mossberg 500.



good allround choice.  I have all sorts of sophisticated anti-personnel weapons including a Will Hayden (Sons of Guns) Redjacket Saiga custom but I keep a mossberg in the closet behind my bedroom.  Its 100% reliable, makes a "crap their pants" sound when you rack a round into the chamber, and has the best positioned safety on the market


----------



## Si modo

turtledude said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun.  Mossberg 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good allround choice.  I have all sorts of sophisticated anti-personnel weapons including a Will Hayden (Sons of Guns) Redjacket Saiga custom but I keep a mossberg in the closet behind my bedroom.  Its 100% reliable, makes a "crap their pants" sound when you rack a round into the chamber, and has the best positioned safety on the market
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## hortysir

"more than 1" is all big brother needs to know


----------



## St.Blues

Fuck em! I dare they try taken em.

Blues


----------



## Cuyo

No guns.  Not that I have ideological differences, just never felt the need nor desire.


----------



## 007

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??



Many.


----------



## Ringel05

*Do you own a gun??*

Only of the shot variety as for the rest they are rifles, pistols and revolvers.


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> *Do you own a gun??*
> 
> Only of the shot variety as for the rest they are rifles, pistols and revolvers.



And a pirate has nothing else??


----------



## Divine Wind

Si modo said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shotgun.  Mossberg 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good allround choice.  I have all sorts of sophisticated anti-personnel weapons including a Will Hayden (Sons of Guns) Redjacket Saiga custom but I keep a mossberg in the closet behind my bedroom.  Its 100% reliable, makes a "crap their pants" sound when you rack a round into the chamber, and has the best positioned safety on the market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Agreed on all points.  Have the same weapon, among others.   Very reliable.  I took the plug out of mine, but only keep 3 shells in it to save the spring.  I use 6 shot in mine.  It's cheap and can be used for the rabbits eating my plants.  I figure it makes the same size hole as anything else at a range of 10-15 feet. Thoughts?


----------



## CoolBreeze

4 handguns, 2 shotguns, a rifle, a nasty combat tomahawk, and a badass survival knife.  I am well versed in the use of all of my weapons.


----------



## Missourian

The thing about shotguns is,  you need an understanding of chokes and your intended use.

Understanding Shotgun Chokes, A brief explanation by Briley

Shotgun Choke Patterns

If you are buying a shotgun *strictly* for home defense,  all you need to know is your first choice should be an open bore,  cylinder or open choke ...which all means the same thing...no choke.

This will give you the widest lethal pattern at the closest range and disperses the lethality of the shot cloud earliest to reduce over-penetration and collateral injury/death beyond the target as quickly as possible.  (see the second link above)

Your bottom pick should be any choke with "full" in the name...unless your living room is 40 yards or longer.


----------



## B. Kidd

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



List the type?
No thankee.
Don't own any. 
But if you want, I can make you famous........


----------



## SFC Ollie

2 handguns
1 shotgun
1 rifle

And for now
11 M1's


----------



## CMike

I have both a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge shotgun.

I also have a 

Glock 19 9 mm

Glock 34 9 mm

S&W M&Pc 9 mm

Sig Sauer P220 .45

Kimber Pro Raptor II .45

Colt Python .357


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



I'm in the market, so to speak........

Something traditional,






Or something more modern,






I don't know, what do ya think?


----------



## tonystewart1

I own 
7 hand guns
5 rifles
7 shotguns
4 bows
and a lot of knives.

I collect and trade.

There is a loaded handgun in the livingroom, kitchen, my bedroom, my oldest sons bedroom, and my vehicle.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Dabs said:


> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??



Glock 9mm. Although I joke about not being able to hit a barn, I'm pretty strong with it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Daughter lost my handgun, I own an M1 Garand and an M1 Carbine along with lots of ammo and clips for the M1 Garand and magazines for the carbine. I was an expert shot in the military and with my rifles before I got fat and out of shape. I am sure I can still hit what I am at but might need 2 shots. Always was good at Kentucky windage.


----------



## Full-Auto

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a gun??
> 
> If so, do you care to list the type, you need not if you wish not to~
> And if you do own a gun (or guns) how well can you use it/them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the market, so to speak........
> 
> Something traditional,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or something more modern,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, what do ya think?
Click to expand...


Go with Big Moe, Its hard to miss.


----------



## Full-Auto

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daughter lost my handgun, I own an M1 Garand and an M1 Carbine along with lots of ammo and clips for the M1 Garand and magazines for the carbine. I was an expert shot in the military and with my rifles before I got fat and out of shape. I am sure I can still hit what I am at but might need 2 shots. Always was good at Kentucky windage.



My buddies tell me I have the gift of point.

Too many to list.


----------



## Dabs

Some people have an arsenal ~LoL~
To each their own, I sometimes thought perhaps it would be a good idea for me to learn how to 'handle' a gun...practice holding it, then practice shooting.
But I never have.
I am afraid of guns, but I also know it's the people holding the gun that can hurt me, it's not the gun itself...it has no intentions of it's own of course.
But, I get all shaky and nervous and very jittery when someone pulls out a gun from his collection, just to show some other friends, whether or not it's loaded.
If the bastard is loaded, I'm prolly hauling ass outta there fast, I always hear of stories of guns going off accidentally.
But, I am surprised still at the poll. While I expected most to have firearms, I see 8 people, myself included, do not own a gun.


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> Some people have an arsenal ~LoL~
> To each their own, I sometimes thought perhaps it would be a good idea for me to learn how to 'handle' a gun...practice holding it, then practice shooting.
> But I never have.
> I am afraid of guns, but I also know it's the people holding the gun that can hurt me, it's not the gun itself...it has no intentions of it's own of course.
> But, I get all shaky and nervous and very jittery when someone pulls out a gun from his collection, just to show some other friends, whether or not it's loaded.
> If the bastard is loaded, I'm prolly hauling ass outta there fast, I always hear of stories of guns going off accidentally.
> But, I am surprised still at the poll. While I expected most to have firearms, I see 8 people, myself included, do not own a gun.



Using the original definition of the word gun, not the modern "slang" usage, no one here has claimed to own a gun unless it's of the shot variety.


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have an arsenal ~LoL~
> To each their own, I sometimes thought perhaps it would be a good idea for me to learn how to 'handle' a gun...practice holding it, then practice shooting.
> But I never have.
> I am afraid of guns, but I also know it's the people holding the gun that can hurt me, it's not the gun itself...it has no intentions of it's own of course.
> But, I get all shaky and nervous and very jittery when someone pulls out a gun from his collection, just to show some other friends, whether or not it's loaded.
> If the bastard is loaded, I'm prolly hauling ass outta there fast, I always hear of stories of guns going off accidentally.
> But, I am surprised still at the poll. While I expected most to have firearms, I see 8 people, myself included, do not own a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the original definition of the word gun, not the modern "slang" usage, no one here has claimed to own a gun unless it's of the shot variety.
Click to expand...


Ahhh...k then (Gotcha)


----------



## CMike

Here are some photos

Kimber Pro Raptor II






1968 Colt Python






Sig Sauer P220






Glock 34






Glock 19


----------



## CMike

Dabs said:


> Some people have an arsenal ~LoL~
> To each their own, I sometimes thought perhaps it would be a good idea for me to learn how to 'handle' a gun...practice holding it, then practice shooting.
> But I never have.
> I am afraid of guns, but I also know it's the people holding the gun that can hurt me, it's not the gun itself...it has no intentions of it's own of course.
> But, I get all shaky and nervous and very jittery when someone pulls out a gun from his collection, just to show some other friends, whether or not it's loaded.
> If the bastard is loaded, I'm prolly hauling ass outta there fast, I always hear of stories of guns going off accidentally.
> But, I am surprised still at the poll. While I expected most to have firearms, I see 8 people, myself included, do not own a gun.



Guns don't accidently go off. Idiots don't obey basic safety rules.

There are four basic rules

Gun Safety - Know The Four Rules - Bob Tuley


Rule # 1
*Treat all guns as if they are loaded.  *

Unloaded guns cause the more accidents than loaded ones. Always treat all guns as if they are loaded. 

Rule # 2

*Never let the muzzle of a gun point at anything you do not want to destroy or kill.  *

This rule is especially important for those supervising novice shooters.  When a child holds a rifle for example, if he hears a noise to the side, and turns his head, the weapon tends to follow.  Similarly, if you make a great shot, and look back to brag to your friends,  don't let the weapon follow your gaze.      

Rule # 3

*Keep your finger straight and off the trigger.*

At all times you must keep your trigger finger straight, and off the trigger.  Only once you have aimed and have your target in the sights should you permit your finger to gently rest on the trigger.   This prevents accidental discharges should you stumble, trip, or be subjected to some unexpected event.     

Rule # 4

*Be absolutely sure
of your target, and
what is behind it.   *

Hitting a target even under the best conditions is a very challenging thing.  If TV and movies were real, the good guys would kill far more innocent bystanders than bad guys.  Bullets tends to miss, ricochet, penetrate through, and fall from the sky at velocities just as deadly as when the bullet left the barrel.  If your bullet misses that deer or shoots over the top of that hill, you can't bring it back. 

Dead is a forever deal. Once a bullet leaves the muzzle, you can't bring it back. You must read, and follow these rules ALWAYS!


----------



## Douger

BHP-Barn-for the guys.
P38 Aluminum frame-horseback-motorcycle-hiking
Galil-just for fun
Aug-under dash mounted Nazi repellent.
Two 500 marines-master and maids bedroom.
Bulldog 44 sp. inoxidable- always in my pocket
M60-10,000 rounds-in an undisclosed location. Thanks L.C.North !


----------



## Douger

OH. a handful of various rimfires.


----------



## CMike

Douger said:


> BHP-Barn-for the guys.
> P38 Aluminum frame-horseback-motorcycle-hiking
> Galil-just for fun
> Aug-under dash mounted Nazi repellent.
> Two 500 marines-master and maids bedroom.
> Bulldog 44 sp. inoxidable- always in my pocket
> M60-10,000 rounds-in an undisclosed location. Thanks L.C.North !



What's an Aug?


----------



## Divine Wind

CMike said:


> What's an Aug?



A nice rifle: Steyr AUG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LordBrownTrout

7, all in different calibers.


----------



## MeBelle

9mm, rifle, 357, and those are the only fire arms I am going to tell about


----------



## turtledude

Divine.Wind said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Aug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice rifle: Steyr AUG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The MICROTECH version is the best.  I own both.  I also have tested the US Made version of the AUG.  If you don't have one, get the one that takes STANAG mags (ie M 16)


----------



## Dabs

turtledude said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Aug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice rifle: Steyr AUG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The MICROTECH version is the best.  I own both.  I also have tested the US Made version of the AUG.  If you don't have one, get the one that takes STANAG mags (ie M 16)
Click to expand...


If someone put a firearm such as the one pictured, into my hands.......I would be shaking so bad, if the damn thing were to be loaded, somebody's gonna lose a head for sure


----------



## westwall

Dabs said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice rifle: Steyr AUG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MICROTECH version is the best.  I own both.  I also have tested the US Made version of the AUG.  If you don't have one, get the one that takes STANAG mags (ie M 16)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone put a firearm such as the one pictured, into my hands.......I would be shaking so bad, if the damn thing were to be loaded, somebody's gonna lose a head for sure
Click to expand...






Actually Dabs you could learn how to use a firearm.  It would take a patient instructor and a willingness to learn on your part but after you have learned properly you would no longer fear them.  You might still not like them, but you would no longer fear them.

It just takes a good instructor who has the patience to teach you at your pace.  It took me 5 months to train my wife but now she shoots better then most of the men at the local range and absolutely LOVES my 1921 Thompson submachinegun.


----------



## Douger

CMike said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHP-Barn-for the guys.
> P38 Aluminum frame-horseback-motorcycle-hiking
> Galil-just for fun
> Aug-under dash mounted Nazi repellent.
> Two 500 marines-master and maids bedroom.
> Bulldog 44 sp. inoxidable- always in my pocket
> M60-10,000 rounds-in an undisclosed location. Thanks L.C.North !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Aug?
Click to expand...

This. I' wasn't restricted to the civilian version. I live in freedom.
AUG/A3 SA USA: The civilian version of the world-famous STEYR AUG


----------



## CountofTuscany

9 rifles, 8 pistols, 2 shotguns


----------



## CMike

Douger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHP-Barn-for the guys.
> P38 Aluminum frame-horseback-motorcycle-hiking
> Galil-just for fun
> Aug-under dash mounted Nazi repellent.
> Two 500 marines-master and maids bedroom.
> Bulldog 44 sp. inoxidable- always in my pocket
> M60-10,000 rounds-in an undisclosed location. Thanks L.C.North !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's an Aug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. I' wasn't restricted to the civilian version. I live in freedom.
> AUG/A3 SA USA: The civilian version of the world-famous STEYR AUG
Click to expand...


Thank you.

I don't have rifles, only handguns and shotguns.


----------



## CMike

Dabs said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice rifle: Steyr AUG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MICROTECH version is the best.  I own both.  I also have tested the US Made version of the AUG.  If you don't have one, get the one that takes STANAG mags (ie M 16)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone put a firearm such as the one pictured, into my hands.......I would be shaking so bad, if the damn thing were to be loaded, somebody's gonna lose a head for sure
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## editec

Why would anyone who was not a gun queer want to announce to the world that they owned a gun?

If one owns guns because one is fearful of the government, doesn't it seem rather silly to put a target on ones back?


----------



## Missourian

editec said:


> Why would anyone who was not a gun queer want to announce to the world that they owned a gun?
> 
> If one owns guns because one is fearful of the government, doesn't it seem rather silly to put a target on ones back?




I have a CCW permit...I'm pretty sure the government has some inkling I might be a gun owner.


----------

